# Mud protection?



## fenlandpsychocyclist (3 Sep 2012)

I did a 35 miler around the excellent tracks of thetford forest on saturday, hammering the bike through
all kinds of mud and yuk.
Thetford yuk is very sandy in the higher areas, turning to mud down in the dips.
Anyway, some of it sticks to the frame, requiring sponging and brushing whilst using the hosepipe.

Just wondering if it would be worthwhile spraying the bike with silicon or something teflon based prior
to riding in an effort to make cleanup easier ... like barrier cream for your hands before work?

I've tried several types of wax polish, both silicon based and acrylic based, but to be honest
none prevent the forest sticking to the bike!

Ideas?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

GT85. If it doesn't work at least the bike smells nice.

I use turtle wax polish, two coats, a long way from perfect but the best I've tried in 15 years of trying to come home on a clean mtb.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (6 Sep 2012)

Mudguards are usually a no-no then? Please forgive my ignorance


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Sep 2012)

SomethingLikeThat said:


> Mudguards are usually a no-no then? Please forgive my ignorance


 
I have got mudguards fitted which are brilliant on tarmac, but not so good on muddy trails.

Then there's the "mud off the front wheel in yer face" effect, where at say 15mph the mud flings off the
top of the front wheel into the air and face catches that mud up before it starts to fall to the ground.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2012)

MTB = mud. Just wash it off after. Even I do that. Mr Sheen is very good, but mud sticks - it's a fact ! 

If you don't like mud try road riding. Actually don't - you should have seen the state of us on the Manchester 100 at the weekend.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Sep 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> I did a 35 miler around the excellent tracks of thetford forest on saturday, hammering the bike through
> all kinds of mud and yuk.
> Thetford yuk is very sandy in the higher areas, turning to mud down in the dips.
> Anyway, some of it sticks to the frame, requiring sponging and brushing whilst using the hosepipe.
> ...


 
Hi, I am well familiar with the High Lodge mud and Sand. There's no easy solution - mud sticks! The best action is Muc off or equivalent, a hose and some brush action.......but this needs to be done ASAP. You could always pay and use the bike wash there..
But so long as I get the grit out of the working parts I don't worry too much about the frame.... Mountain bikes are meant to be muddy!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Sep 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Hi, I am well familiar with the High Lodge mud and Sand. There's no easy solution - mud sticks! The best action is Muc off or equivalent, a hose and some brush action.......but this needs to be done ASAP. You could always pay and use the bike wash there..
> But so long as I get the grit out of the working parts I don't worry too much about the frame.... Mountain bikes are meant to be muddy!


 
I'd certainly agree with you there!! Out of all the mountain bikes parked up at work, mine is the only one thats been above 3650 feet.

All i'm looking for is to be able to blow all mud/grease off the bike with hosepipe alone, no scrubbing, brushing, whatever ... just a 30 second
squirt of h20.
I've got a can of silicon which i intend to cover the bike with prior to this weekends ride, will report back on my findings.


----------



## akb (7 Sep 2012)

I tend to squirt with a hosepipe when i get home and that seems to do the job. And then use Muc Off for the stubborn mud.


----------



## jonathanw (13 Sep 2012)

akb said:


> I tend to squirt with a hosepipe when i get home and that seems to do the job. And then use Muc Off for the stubborn mud.


 
Agreed

First hose down
Muc off
Hose again

Job done

However, the cassette and chain need a good degrease and clean every 2nd or 3rd ride


----------



## al-fresco (15 Sep 2012)

Nowt wrong with a bit of mud...


----------



## Motozulu (27 Sep 2012)

The dealer who sold me my bike told me under no circumstances to use a jetwash - yet everytime I'm at the Chase visitors centre there are loads of experienced looking MTB'rs doing it.
I tried spraying with ptf spray beforehand but tbh a quick hose, muc off or similar then another rinse is the only answer.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

Motozulu said:


> The dealer who sold me my bike told me under no circumstances to use a jetwash - yet everytime I'm at the Chase visitors centre there are loads of experienced looking MTB'rs doing it.


 
All the gear, no idea. 

I was working with a chap who had a top end Scott MTB, full XTR drivechain. Wasn't a very serious MTB'er but was out at weekends. He washed his bike, but just WD40'd the chain - no more than that. He would poo-poo me with advising about ensuring the drive chain get's a good scrub and a good oil put back on the chain. Lets say he soon wore out a very expensive drive chain and had a big bill to replace it - way before it should have worn.


----------



## Nofers (27 Sep 2012)

Hi, anybody uses a pannier rack as a mudguard


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> All the gear, no idea.


Really though? I've been jetwashing my mtb's for years with no discernible ill effects. Am I gonna die? (well yes obviously. Same as if I'd never used a jet wash.)

Contrary to what some folk seem to believe, every time someone judiciously jet washes an mtb neither a kitten nor a bottom bracket or a wheel bearing or a transmission dies.


----------



## Norm (27 Sep 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Then there's the "mud off the front wheel in yer face" effect, where at say 15mph the mud flings off the top of the front wheel into the air and face catches that mud up before it starts to fall to the ground.


A bit of old inner tube, cut into a square shape and held in the gap between the bottom yoke and the suspension bridge and between the forks and Robert is your father's brother.

You can get commercial products which are designed to sit there but I think an inner tube and cable ties does the job pretty well.


----------



## Motozulu (28 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Really though? I've been jetwashing my mtb's for years with no discernible ill effects. Am I gonna die? (well yes obviously. Same as if I'd never used a jet wash.)
> 
> Contrary to what some folk seem to believe, every time someone judiciously jet washes an mtb neither a kitten nor a bottom bracket or a wheel bearing or a transmission dies.


 
Just going off what the dealer told me - he seems to know his stuff.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2012)

Motozulu said:


> Just going off what the dealer told me - he seems to know his stuff.


Perhaps he thinks his customers are stupid or inexperienced and can't be trusted to use a jet wash properly to clean their mtb's


----------



## Motozulu (28 Sep 2012)

As much as I don't like that thought - you may well be right.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2012)

Motozulu said:


> As much as I don't like that thought - you may well be right.


Fret not, it is sound advice. 

Have no doubt about it, if you don't know what you're doing with one a garage forecourt industrial jet wash of the 'wrestling an angry snake variety', can wreck seals and bearings in seconds.

(I doubt the average Karcher home jobbie can though.)


----------

